# 721 Software Update Delayed Again



## Scott Greczkowski

I just received word from a contact that there WILL be a 721 software update this week (Around Wednesday)

This update will be L1.04.

This update is NOT the expected bug fix, new features new games update (which should be L1.05) 

Echostar is making some changes to its Program guide and a software change must be made to to the 721 to receive the new guide format. 

I am told that the bug fix, new features upgrade should hopefully be avilable shortly after L1.04 is released.

Remember you read it here at DBSTalk.COM First, we are happy to be your source for 721 news and information!


----------



## Bob Haller

Great! We had the first news on the new 544 as well!


----------



## sjhill01

But it's not bug fixes...


----------



## John Corn

Cool, that is good news. :righton:


----------



## swinslow

What do I need to do to get this or any update on my 508 and 721. I've only had Dish for a week. Do I turn off from the remote? Turn off from the button on the front?Both seem to turnoff the green power lite. Is that really OFF or just in a sleep mode?

Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Hi Swinslow and welcome to DBSTalk :hi:

To receive s/w updates turn the receiver off from the front panel (recommend). Sometimes when updates are done spooling for one reason or another your box won't get it. To force an upgrade just pull the card or unplug and replug in the unit from the wall. The only time a receiver is truly off is when it's unplugged. Other then that the box with always be receiving the bitstream.


----------



## swinslow

> To receive s/w updates turn the receiver off from the front panel (recommend). Sometimes when updates are done spooling for one reason or another your box won't get it. To force an upgrade just pull the card or unplug and replug in the unit from the wall. The only time a receiver is truly off is when it's unplugged. Other then that the box with always be receiving the bitstream./QUOTE]
> 
> So the box MUST be turned OFF to get the software and guide updates?
> How can I record programs over nite if the unit is turned off?
> 
> Thanks...steve


----------



## Steve Mehs

No data should be downloaded to the PVR that will interupt the recording. Sometimes there are cases of the guide being downloaded during a recording and that will screw it up. When you record over night leave your box off, when the show is being recorded it will automatically turn on and then turn off again when it's done.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The 721 does not need to be off to get the software update. It will download it when the second tuner is not in use.

To apply the upgrade you must cycle the power.

The 721 is the only receiver which can download new software while in use.


----------



## rolou21

It's Wednesday night.....do you know where your L104 is??


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Hang in there, I was told "around Wednesday night" so it could be any time.  

I have received no word of any delays.


----------



## Guest

:bang


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I just got a note and the update will be going out late tonight / early tommorow morning (depending on your time zone.) 

So folks L1.04 is on it's way!


----------



## SParker

Scott,

Its just guide improvements?


----------



## thomasmaly

Checked at 7:00 AM central time, still 103.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I forgot to check mine this morning before I left. As of the email I got last night it is still coming today. Hang in there.


----------



## jerryyyyy

Checked 645 PDT and still 103.


----------



## rolou21

Confirmed here in Ny...L103 as of 1030A Eastern..


----------



## Bill D

I am still on L 102, never got L103, was that a full rollout or did it just go to those who got that as their initial download. My first update on the 721 was L102


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

It was a full rollout. You should have it now. (1.03) Check your software download and see if you got the download (you might just need to power cycle the 721 for the version to get updated.

If you do this and are not call Dish Support and ask for an advanced tech.


----------



## SParker

No L104 here either. Still 103.


----------



## Patrick G.

Scott, have you spoken to your contact today?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Negative I have heard nothing today. (About this or the NBA Package) I sit and wait like everyone else.


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *It was a full rollout. You should have it now. (1.03) Check your software download and see if you got the download (you might just need to power cycle the 721 for the version to get updated.
> 
> If you do this and are not call Dish Support and ask for an advanced tech. *


Software download says no updates available, still on L102. Maybe I will do a smart card re-boot later, then try calling..


----------



## treiher

I too was curious what this new upgrade will do. Will there be any changes to the programming guide after the upgrade, or is it just making the receiver ready for when the guide changes are sent out?

BTW, I just stumbled onto this site for the first time today. This is awesome! Much more info. here than is available from Dish Network. I just installed a new PVR 721 last weekend and pretty much love it. However, my wife likes the programming guide on our 501 better, says its easier to read. So I was curious what kind of changes we might see.

Also, was a little surprised that there are no Dish Interactive features like the 501 has . . . not even instant weather. Does anyone know if we can expect those features soon?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Welcome treiherto DBSTalk.COM! :hi:

As far as I know the upgrade will enable to 721 to receive and process a compressed version of the guide.

At the moment the guide is being sent out uncompressed to the 721. (I am guessing but maybe we will see the 9 day guide on 119 soon because of this update)

Thats all I know about in this update.

Again no emails about anything yet today from any of my contacts.


----------



## SParker

Hear anything tonight Scott?


----------



## rolou21

As of 11pm Eastern...10-24-02....L103.....


----------



## rolou21

Friday morning.....9am...still L103???
Maybe the update is next week????


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I will email my contacts on this to see whats up. The Wednesday release date was given to me by more then one contact.

I am looking forward to the update.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I just got a note from one of my contacts, they tried getting the software out today however they got the software to the uplink late, so it will not make it out today.

The L1.04 update is now scheduled for Monday.


----------



## boomerang

I'm interested to see if I receive this update with no intervention on my part. On the setup of my 721, I had to disconnect my second receiver to receive the initial download to update from the factory install.


----------



## W1CPO

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I just got a note from one of my contacts, they tried getting the software out today however they got the software to the uplink late, so it will not make it out today.
> 
> The L1.04 update is now scheduled for Monday. *


Any idea what the update adds or fixes Scott?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Read earlier in the thread. This update will not add any new features or fix any bugs.

This update is to make the 721 guide work with the compressed guide.


----------



## SParker

What does a compressed guide offer us??


----------



## Kagato

My guess is quicker download, and additional bandwidth for dish.


----------



## TerryC

It looks like the only thing this rev will change is the L103 going to L104.


----------



## Patrick G.

Yeah, the more I think about it, the angrier I get. I can't believe they still aren't ready to fix these bugs.


----------



## sjhill01

7:45 AM CST - Still L103...


----------



## RuhiA

I have received an intended to be a "sell a bigger package" call which turned into an "mnp(?)" booting. The DISH customer service caller asked if I was happy with my new system and since he asked I started to recite from my PVR721 Notebook. He quickly transfered me to an advanced support person. I went over my problems and what I would like to see to be added in future software releases. She made me do to reboot the volatile memory after I refused to set everything to factory settings. It resulted my delayed and cold dinner. I was on the phone with her for one hour and 28 minutes. The boot is accomplished through some "invisible" menu options. Regardless, during the waits, besides the weather and such related chit chat, I asked about the update schedule. She said there is no such a thing, for the time being, as a new scheduled release. :shrug: 

Ruhi


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Looks like it will be here tonight


----------



## Ken Seeber

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Looks like it will be here tonight  *


Any word on when we can expect L105, the bug fixes?


----------



## rolou21

645pm Eastern....10-28-02...still L103....not another delay???


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Still says NO UPGRADE AVAILABLE here.

I figured they would let me know if it was delayed again. 

The night's not done though so there is always hope


----------



## SParker

Keep in mind this is Echostar we are talking about. Wasn't the 721 scheduled for late LAST year?


----------



## DmitriA

> _Originally posted by RuhiA _
> *The boot is accomplished through some "invisible" menu options. *


Can you please tell us the procedure for this and also whether you lose any recordings/settings when you do it?


----------



## rolou21

It's 6am...10-29-02 Eastern.....Do you really know where your L104 is?????


----------



## sampatterson

Are we this big of nerds that we are all anxious for an update that is going to do "nothing really". I know I am!!!  How sad I am checking to see if the update is available several times a day!


----------



## thomasmaly

7 AM CST still L103 here.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I really wish I knew what was going on. 

At least I hit the nail on the head with the NBA. 

I am at a loss with the 721 upgrade. Ii am in the loop but yet out of the loop at the same time it seems, its a shame we have done a lot of promotion of the 721 here at DBSTalk.COM infact we are the only place I know of with real 721 information, 721 info on other DBS sites is very sparse.


----------



## thomasmaly

Scott DBStalk and you in particular have done an outstanding job in providing 721 info. If you remember I am totally non technical but through your help and other members of the forum, I have been able to enjoy the many joys of owning a 721. Keep up the good work and don't let this update fiasco discourage you.


----------



## Patrick G.

Scott, you definitely need a new source.


----------



## Mike123abc

It could be that they are actually testing the software before release. Maybe they found a bug or two and are working to fix them before unleashing them on the poor public.

It could be that the bug hit late in the testing cycle and they held up the release a few days and are retesting after the fix.


----------



## EvanS

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *It could be that they are actually testing the software before release. Maybe they found a bug or two and are working to fix them before unleashing them on the poor public.
> 
> It could be that the bug hit late in the testing cycle and they held up the release a few days and are retesting after the fix. *


Mike,
aren't you just being silly now?? :lol: 
if they test the s/w BEFORE release then what are WE gonna do?? sit around and watch TV? sheesh


----------



## Doug E

Good One, EvanS!!!


----------



## RuhiA

> _Originally posted by DmitriA _
> *
> Can you please tell us the procedure for this and also whether you lose any recordings/settings when you do it? *


I took some notes as I obeyed  the instructions except setting it to factory defaults. I'll check 'em 2nite and post it. I'm referring to "volatile memory" resetting. No, it didn't erase the timers, recorded items but reset preferences. I had a scheduled timer coincided with that time during resetting which took place like nothing else is happening.

Ruhi


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Ok I finally got an update!

As you know L1.04 has been delayed. (Surprise!)

The problem with the software is the new software has failed its download testing. Untill that problem is resolved L1.04 is on the back burner.

Let's hope the figure out the problem soon.


----------



## bfennema

"We're sorry, but L1.03 contains a bug which prevents future downloads from working. If you current have L1.03, we are sorry, but you won't be able to receiver any new software versions. If you have an issue with this, contact support for a RMA number and we will get a refurbished unit with L1.04 right out to you" (j/k)


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by bfennema _
> *"We're sorry, but L1.03 contains a bug which prevents future downloads from working. If you current have L1.03, we are sorry, but you won't be able to receiver any new software versions. If you have an issue with this, contact support for a RMA number and we will get a refurbished unit with L1.04 right out to you" (j/k)  *


This would be cool with me because I am still on L102, I talked to advanced tech yesterday and they have no idea why my receiver won't accept L103, which supposedly is still spooling. He said L103 didn't fix any bugs, so I'm hoping whenever L104 comes my receiver will be o.k.


----------



## SParker

LOL! I keep flipping through the NBALP channels and my 721 locks up!


----------



## gsusser

> _Originally posted by Bill D _
> *
> 
> This would be cool with me because I am still on L102, I talked to advanced tech yesterday and they have no idea why my receiver won't accept L103, which supposedly is still spooling. He said L103 didn't fix any bugs, so I'm hoping whenever L104 comes my receiver will be o.k. *


 Same problem here, but I got a different and conflicting response from advanced tech support and I now have L103. The tech had me do a memory dump and a factory reset, left the set off, and sure enough, after about 15 minutes I could see the download light flickering. I was a lot hestiatant about the memory dump since I didn't wanna lose all my recordings, but the tech said that was the only way. I asked about what the tech you spoke to said and he claims if L103 doesn't download, L104 definitely won't. As it turned out, I didn't lose anything.


----------



## ScottE

I wonder if the compressed guide update will give us more days in our guide as well.



DKAngel


----------



## Bill D

> _Originally posted by gsusser _
> * Same problem here, but I got a different and conflicting response from advanced tech support and I now have L103. The tech had me do a memory dump and a factory reset, left the set off, and sure enough, after about 15 minutes I could see the download light flickering. I was a lot hestiatant about the memory dump since I didn't wanna lose all my recordings, but the tech said that was the only way. I asked about what the tech you spoke to said and he claims if L103 doesn't download, L104 definitely won't. As it turned out, I didn't lose anything. *


Memory dump, that isn't the same as a NVM reset is it ??
If so, I did that months ago and remember how, and could just do that..
thanks for the info, especially the part about no L104..


----------

